# Strange Experience with FreeBSD-9.2 Upgrade



## srobert (Oct 4, 2013)

Yesterday I updated /usr/src for my laptop (using svn). I followed the instructions in Chapters 9 and 24 of the Handbook as carefully as I could to rebuild and install the new user base and kernel. Afterwards, I rebooted and logged in to the system only to find that everything works. I ran `uname -a` to make sure I was running the new kernel.  It shows that I am. I used the system most of the day yesterday and this evening. The network, X11, audio, video, browsers, office suites are all working. Guest OSes are running as expected in VM's. I rebooted it a few times. Everything is working exactly the way it should. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 4, 2013)

Following instructions and paying attention to what you're doing?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, no. You actually read the handbook. You know that's a sin, right?


----------



## zspider (Oct 4, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Oh, no. You actually read the handbook. You know that's a sin, right?



Indeed that's blasphemy!


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 4, 2013)

You downloaded the wrong version, most likely also caused by actually reading the documentation.

I can only suggest picking up FreeBSD 10-CURRENT and to start all over. With a little luck the system won't even boot thus making sure that you can enjoy a non-working laptop from that point on.







.


----------



## Zare (Oct 4, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> Afterwards, I rebooted and logged in to the system only to find that everything works.



I just hate when that happens.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 4, 2013)

This is really terrible! Must've been a very traumatic experience. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2013)

You're supposed to just wing it and when it fails miserably, complain, loudly, about how FreeBSD is so much worse than _[insert some other OS here]_ because you can't be arsed to read instructions. :e


----------

